# Yet another Meermin sizing question



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

So, I come back from Naples today to my first pair of Meermins (double monks, 10, Hiro last). They forgot to add my Saphir to the order, but that was only the first of disappointments: the shoes are killing me. They're tight more than they are short (for reference, I have large-ish feet and a Loake in 10 on a Capital last is a perfect fit).

I've emailed CS about both issues (and I'll most likely play swaps for another pair) but I thought I'd make enquiries here too- should I consider sizing up half a size? Or go with another last entirely (as far as I know the only last broader than the Hiro is the Rui and they don't seem to be doing much on it these days. Plus, I'm really fond of their monks). Thoughts much appreciated, gentlemen!

(Also, yes, I did get a couple of jackets with camicia spalla in Naples. Fantastic.)


----------



## Veblen (Aug 18, 2014)

From what I've read so far, most customers seem to go up half a size when ordering shoes on the Hiro last compared to the Loake Capital. But I've got no personal experience there since I'm still on the fence about trying out Meermins. I suspect that the Hiro may still be somewhat narrower than the Capital even if you size up. So I'd also be thankful for further information.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

To your comment about Rui last, I can only speak in comparison to US sizing. I am a solid reliable 11.5D in most US sized shoes except obviously those Aldens made on the Barrie last. I picked up a pair of Meermin boots on the Rui last in UK10.5 and could _maybe_ drop down to a 10. 10.5 fits but is slightly long and while not overly loose is certainly roomy.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

https://s1141.photobucket.com/user/kev7777/media/lasts.png.html

There are lasts wider than the Hiro from Meermin.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Veblen said:


> From what I've read so far, most customers seem to go up half a size when ordering shoes on the Hiro last compared to the Loake Capital.


That's interesting. My research instructed me that Hiros run pretty rue to size' (in the words of the guy who writes The Nordic Fit) and Loake are the truest-to-size brand I know. I'm actually determined to figure this out- which Meermin size and last I shold go for- so I'll keep you posted on my findings.

meanoldmanning- thanks for weighing in. I've heard Rui is huge in comparison to other lasts. Do you get any heel slippage on your 10.5 boots?

winghus- yes, though most of the wider lasts on your picture aren't being produced right now. It seems that they keep introducing slimmer lasts, now even in distinction with the Hiro ('We are now doing this shoe in an X last, which is sleeker than our Hiro'- type thing), which is thereby slipping toward the 'wide' side of their sizing spectrum.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Anthony Charton said:


> That's interesting. My research instructed me that Hiros run pretty rue to size' (in the words of the guy who writes The Nordic Fit) and *Loake are the truest-to-size brand I know*.


I'm not so sure about that. I think the Capital runs large despite what all the retailers say. I have three pairs on the Capital last in a size 7, but a 7 is too tight in other Loake shoes on the 024 and 026 lasts.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Anthony, my dear fellow, I am *surprised* at you. Commencing a sentence with a coordinating conjunction.....

Here is a little light reading: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rage-little-word-invades-everyday-speech.html


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Anthony Charton said:


> meanoldmanning- thanks for weighing in. I've heard Rui is huge in comparison to other lasts. Do you get any heel slippage on your 10.5 boots?


I don't feel too much heel slippage, but then these are boots and my foot is held more securely than in a shoe. I would not want to wear this size in the Rui last as a derby.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Odradek said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I think the Capital runs large despite what all the retailers say. I have three pairs on the Capital last in a size 7, but a 7 is too tight in other Loake shoes on the 024 and 026 lasts.


I have a slightly different Loake experience, also in 7F UK. The Capital last is a great fit for me, the 024 last a bit shorter and wider than the Capital, and the 026 a bit narrower (welcomed, because I've found the Loake F width to be a little wider than my US D width shoes).


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Anthony Charton said:


> . It seems that they keep introducing slimmer lasts, now even in distinction with the Hiro ('We are now doing this shoe in an X last, which is sleeker than our Hiro'- type thing), which is thereby slipping toward the 'wide' side of their sizing spectrum.


One other thing - if you look at the picture winghus linked to you can see how clunky the Rui last looks. It is actually that clunky and has a fairly wide waist.


----------



## Veblen (Aug 18, 2014)

Anthony Charton said:


> That's interesting. My research instructed me that Hiros run pretty rue to size' (in the words of the guy who writes The Nordic Fit) and Loake are the truest-to-size brand I know. I'm actually determined to figure this out- which Meermin size and last I shold go for- so I'll keep you posted on my findings.


A German retailer once told me, and I recall Odradek mentioning the same in this forum, that the Capital last is slightly long for it's nominal size compared to some other lasts like the 026.
As a fellow Capital wearer I'll be thankful to hear about your findings.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

A couple of updates: many thanks to all for chiming in, namely when it comes to Loake lasts. It turns out that, on trying out the shoes again, they were nowhere near as bad as I first felt. It's mainly in the toebox. A sliver of extra length would help immensely- they fit me pretty much the way my father's shoes fit me, in a brand from which we both own a few pairs; his shoes half a size below mine. That, and Meermin's CS, led me to believe-or gamble- that a 10.5 is the way to go. I'll let you know how I get on.

Finally, and this is a pleasant policy I stumbled on along the way: Meermin apparently covers shipping costs for exchanges, so if all goes as planned, I'll only have spent 20 extra euro as an investment to determine my Meermin size.



Shaver said:


> Anthony, my dear fellow, I am *surprised* at you. Commencing a sentence with a coordinating conjunction.....
> 
> Here is a little light reading: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rage-little-word-invades-everyday-speech.html


I should say I'm equally surprised at your resorting to a Daily Mail article to call me on grammatical heresy (seriously, I typed this in a hurry and conversationally- I do believe conjunctions of coordination have their place at the onset of sentences, indeed paragraphs, if not in mine- if you haven't read Hemingway's _A Moveable Feast_, do. It's got my favourite English-language opening. 'And then there was the bad weather'.)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

All right. Now I would not care for death. One thing I have always dreaded was Hemingway.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> All right. Now I would not care for death. One thing I have always dreaded was Hemingway.


Fair enough, though I thought of you today, reading a paragraph opening by Marcel Proust... starting with 'But' !


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Anthony Charton said:


> Fair enough, though I thought of you today, reading a paragraph opening by Marcel Proust... starting with 'But' !


One can break almost any of these rules for rhetorical effect.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Anthony Charton said:


> Fair enough, though I thought of you today, reading a paragraph opening by Marcel Proust... starting with 'But' !


My friend, I had hoped you might recognise my good natured appropriation of Hemingway which I riffed upon in my response.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

StephenRG said:


> One can break almost any of these rules for rhetorical effect.


Not so. Faddish mangling of the tongue (such as commencing statements with 'so") is declasse, to say the least.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

An update (and happy conclusion): the new pair has arrived. As I inferred from their website, Meermin paid for shipping, which was much appreciated. CS was generally very much on point (they actually reduplicated my original order and added a can of Zephyr Rénovateur at no extra cost).

Re: sizing (especially for Veblen): the 10.5 are a much better fit. I don't suppose heel slippage wil be an issue, but I don't feel painfully constrained by the toabox anymore. They'll take some wear to be properly broken into- as opposed to any Loakes I have on the Capital, which were an immediate perfect fit. Hiro is most likely a tad tighter than Capital (albeit it approximates the same length), but I'll have to see how the structure adapts o my foot. Nonetheless I have a feeling that Meermin will be shipping a few pairs my way in the next few months.



Shaver said:


> All right. Now I would not care for death. One thing I have always dreaded was Hemingway.


Ha! I see it now. Well played.


----------



## Veblen (Aug 18, 2014)

Anthony Charton said:


> Re: sizing (especially for Veblen): the 10.5 are a much better fit. I don't suppose heel slippage wil be an issue, but I don't feel painfully constrained by the toabox anymore. They'll take some wear to be properly broken into- as opposed to any Loakes I have on the Capital, which were an immediate perfect fit. Hiro is most likely a tad tighter than Capital (albeit it approximates the same length), but I'll have to see how the structure adapts o my foot. Nonetheless I have a feeling that Meermin will be shipping a few pairs my way in the next few months.


Many thanks! Your comparison is very helpful for me.


----------

